# How many pounds of sliced meat and cheese would you use on Party Trays to cater for 90 People?



## quisqueen (Mar 4, 2015)

I have an upcoming event and need to supply Sandwich Party Trays for 90 people.  How many pounds of meat and how many pounds of cheese would you supply?  I plan on using the usual Ham, Roast Beef and Turkey with associated cheeses..

Thank You - Jan from Quisine Queens Catering


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Depending on what the budget is anywhere from 1/4 to 1/3 ppp of thinly sliced protein.

Will the cheese be sliced or cubed (or both) ?

mimi

What sort of bread do they want?

Point out to your client that a sub roll will take up a lot more filling than say...reg sliced Pullman style sandwich bread.

m.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Budget is very important. As Mimi pointed out the style of bread makes a difference. Also, will there be any thing else served? Salad, chips, dessert, beverages? Also will there be LTO? Time of day and the type of clientele eating makes a difference, ie.. A group of 90 retirees playing bridge in the afternoon will eat less than a group of 90 construction workers at lunch. 

But it really boils down to what they are willing to pay. Ask some probing questions and make a professional recommendation, charge and supply accordingly.


----------



## quisqueen (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for your reply's.  I bake the bread myself and slice loafs that render 13-16 slices.  The cheeses will be sliced as well.  This is a Luncheon for service people - potato salad  and broccoli salad along with deserts will be served.  Usual cost is approx. $1500.00 per event.  I just was not sure how many pounds of meat and cheeses to buy.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok. With that clientle i would figure 5oz meat and 3.5oz sliced cheese per person. Thats a bit more than 28 lbs meat and 19.5 lbs cheese. Id go 30 and 20.


----------

